
Montreal Police Monitored iPhone of La Presse Journalist Patrick Lagacé - St-Clock
http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/montreal-police-monitored-iphone-of-la-presse-journalist-patrick-lagace
======
St-Clock
"A tracking warrant also allowed the SPVM to activate the GPS chip in the
iPhone to know exactly where Lagacé was, admitted two investigators in charge
of the file."

How is this possible? You carrier can activate your GPS chip? And then the GPS
sends its coordinates to your carrier?

~~~
XaYdEk
By sending binary SMSs. There are multiple classes of SMS, including binary
messages through which operators can access and change data directly on your
SIM. Since that's also your crypto chip, yeah ...

TLDR: [https://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/binary-sms-old-
back...](https://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/binary-sms-old-backdoor-
your-new-thing/)

If you have a few days:
[http://www.tamps.cinvestav.mx/~vjsosa/clases/redes/Mobile%20...](http://www.tamps.cinvestav.mx/~vjsosa/clases/redes/Mobile%20Messaging%20Technologies%20and%20Services.pdf)

Edit: You might find them referenced as silent SMSs, because you never see any
indication of receiving it.

